# Please help now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Help! Me and my friend found a shrew that had been caught by my cat! No broken skin or signs of injury. We put in a shoebox for a few hours and let her go, but she was walking around weird and then just sitting there, and were do shrews live, what do they eat, and what do I do with her/him?
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisann (Jul 8, 2015)

First off are you sure it's a shrew and not mole? I know shrews eat mainly insects and ground vegetation. They can bite and from what I read have venom. I certainly don't know what that does to humans but other prey such as moles or field mice will die from being bitten. I would take the safest route and keep it in a box, gather what you can for food. They live underground so darkness is probably good. A bowl of water and then I would call and see if there are any wildlife places near you that could take it. I wish you luck!!


----------

